# Kinetix battery life



## bygslym69 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm only getting about 6 to 7 hours on 5.5.893. Pax with ics3 ui. Any suggestions


----------



## haggisman14 (Nov 14, 2011)

Are you running a live wall paper? I noticed that my battery life improved dramatically when using a static image. I am getting around 10-11 hours unplugged with moderate use down to 20%, was only getting around 6 hours with a live wallpaper


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

bygslym69 said:


> I'm only getting about 6 to 7 hours on 5.5.893. Pax with ics3 ui. Any suggestions


I'm at 80% on extended battery after 9.5 hours with 3G and wifi on. Granted, I've barely touched my phone, but i do have push corporate email, gmail, twitter and facebook running. It's not unusual for me to have 75% after 12-14 hours with moderate use. I also just reset battery stats yesterday, so I expect the 80% is a little low. After a few charging cycles it should get a bit better.

Have you reset your battery stats since you flashed the ROM?


----------



## karthakon (Sep 22, 2011)

Try going one day on 3g only. If you spend a lot of time in an area with a week 4g signal your battery will drain extremely fast even just sitting in your pocket.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## bygslym69 (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks for the replies. i have a 5.5.866 system with a 5.5.893 ker and radio .01. can not update the system because ota 5.5.893 says no zumocast error 7 tired the red lite 5.5 to flash back to stock but keep failing. any suggestion.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Ha I get 8 hours max out of my extended on kinetic :x. I get about hours at work before.its like 30% because it's in and out.of 3g in the room I work and i stream stitcher and iheartradio. I charge it before I leave and its about dead by the time I get done doing whatever im doing around 11. We have 4g here so it might be part of that. Max ive gotten is like 14 hours with 8 hours of streaming pandora in one spot. Idk what's up with the battery. I just live with it. I've killed the ext battery in 4 hours.before from full to p

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Ha I get 8 hours max out of my extended on kinetic :x. I get about hours at work before.its like 30% because it's in and out.of 3g in the room I work and i stream stitcher and iheartradio. I charge it before I leave and its about dead by the time I get done doing whatever im doing around 11. We have 4g here so it might be part of that. Max ive gotten is like 14 hours with 8 hours of streaming pandora in one spot. Idk what's up with the battery. I just live with it. I've killed the ext battery in 4 hours.before from full to 0%

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I got about 32 hours on Kin3tx just this last week. Usually about 12-24hrs depending on use


----------



## Timmaaay4 (Oct 16, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> I got about 32 hours on Kin3tx just this last week. Usually about 12-24hrs depending on use


since giving my Bionic to my wife,so i get the the Nexus.(i do miss it a little but still get to play with it to flash and what not.)

she is sitting @ 11h 24mins with 90% left on the standard battery running kinetic. Way better than what my nexus is getting.


----------



## Netslum (Dec 28, 2011)

How are you getting that much battery life?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

I was gonna give kinetix a shot. Very smooth running, but after seeing what a few of you are getting for battery life, I'll go back to Liberty. I easily get 18-26 hours easy on regular battery...


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Talk to me about liberty... which one should I install, how is it, how does it compare...and are you talking with 4g on all the time, etc...?

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

I rarely do use 4g unless I'm downloading a large file. I run 3g at home, and use wifi at work. I was very impressed with Kin3tix, and loved the smoothness of how it ran. Its very quick. I would say a lil faster then Liberty. Liberty is also very smooth and they stack up about the same in my opinion.. I managed to squeeze out 36+ hours a couple of times with wifi on, no data, and mainly texting with a few phone calls. I was impressed.. Liberty only has one version out at the moment. Liberty3V2.0... You cannot go wrong with either ROM but I do think Liberty has Kin3tix beat for battery life.


----------

